# RPL Software engineer



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,

I am UI Developer from bangalore applying for 189 visa.
It would be great if some one from software engineer (Development) background can share the RPL.

I have got some doubts in few sections. Need to recheck.
Got sample from my adviser. But it contains so much details not sure whether i should fill in that much data.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rams2012, 

since you have a detailed sample from your adviser, I'd stick to that. Providing details never hurts, especially since ACS asks you to give evidence


> that the applicant has acquired a level of knowledge equivalent to that of a formal tertiary ICT qualification.


Try to keep your writing succinct and clear. Perhaps it would also be helpful to look at *Software Engineering curricula* for inspiration - in the sense that you can reflect better, what you have learned in your professional life and get the wording right. I can recommend the ACM Curriculum Guidelines for Undergraduate Degree Programs in Software Engineering - the document is really long, but from section 4.7 onwards they give a super detailed description what a Software Engineer should know (at least in their opinion ). 

Finally, I see that you have already found this post, which I think is rather helpful too (albeit a bit old): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/20979-sample-rpl-acs-2231-79-nec.html

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi rams2012,
> 
> since you have a detailed sample from your adviser, I'd stick to that. Providing details never hurts, especially since ACS asks you to give evidence
> 
> ...


Hi Monika

Can you please share the sample ACS Project Report form for Business Analyst category.

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi rams2012,
> 
> since you have a detailed sample from your adviser, I'd stick to that. Providing details never hurts, especially since ACS asks you to give evidence
> 
> ...


Hello Monika,

Can you please advise on below.

I applied for ACS assessment using RPL application as i have NON ICT Diploma (Mech Engg) and 7.5 years of working exp but they have assessed my application as not suitable saying i do not have 8 years of working exp.

But i had a look at Summary of Criteria and found that for NON ICT diploma or degree one needs only 6 years of working exp. Can you suggest if i should i apply for review in this case.

PS: The new summary of criteria changed around 1st week of Jan when they were back from holidays and my application was dated 24th Dec.

Kindly suggest.


----------



## hashtagPR (Jan 8, 2014)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello Monika,
> 
> Can you please advise on below.
> 
> ...



You should apply for review!
Or just mail back to the ACS case officer with the query.
Im a non-ICT too and got 6 yrs deducted but was assessed positivley.
All the best!


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

hashtagPR said:


> You should apply for review!
> Or just mail back to the ACS case officer with the query.
> Im a non-ICT too and got 6 yrs deducted but was assessed positivley.
> All the best!


OK but have you done Degree or Diploma? i have NON ICT Diploma (Mech Engg)


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> OK but have you done Degree or Diploma? i have NON ICT Diploma (Mech Engg)


are you saying ajay, since hashtagPR applied way before they went on holiday break that it was 6 years deduction during his time then they changed to 8 year deduction then changed it again to 6 years 1st week of january?

im confused. are you sure your agent is feeding you right info?  there's something missing...and only ACS can answer what that is


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> are you saying ajay, since hashtagPR applied way before they went on holiday break that it was 6 years deduction during his time then they changed to 8 year deduction then changed it again to 6 years 1st week of january?
> 
> im confused. are you sure your agent is feeding you right info?  there's something missing...and only ACS can answer what that is


Me too to be honest whay with me ....... I am trying to get hold of old Summary of criteria i download on my lappy but not finding it,i want to be very sure before i place my case in front of them.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Me too to be honest whay with me ....... I am trying to get hold of old Summary of criteria i download on my lappy but not finding it,i want to be very sure before i place my case in front of them.


what did your letter say in the first place? is that something you can share?
if they deducted 8 years from your experience, they must have considered you under N/A. and they will have good reason for doing that. If you were under ICT diploma or higher which will incur 6 years deduction, then they will not deduct 8 years


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> what did your letter say in the first place? is that something you can share?
> if they deducted 8 years from your experience, they must have considered you under N/A. and they will have good reason for doing that. If you were under ICT diploma or higher which will incur 6 years deduction, then they will not deduct 8 years


Yup i can certainly do that this is what they have written on the result letter.

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.

you have been assessed as not meeting the requirements criteria for professional information technology experience of 8 years in field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

your qualification has been assessed as follows:

your Diploma in Mechanical Engineering from Maharashtra State Board of Technical Education completed in April 2003 has been assessed as not recognized and therefore it does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated as per policy manual.

I do not understand why is that unrecognized as dozens of the migrants in this forum have done diploma in engineering and it is approved from govt of india and comes under AICTE.

Also Summary of Criteria clearly says NON ICT Diploma and not ICT diploma for successful assessment with 6 years of work exp and successful RPL application


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

They're saying they don't recognized the education qualification you have to be under any category...sorry to know that bro. I'm not sure what else you can proved them to change their mind on the evaluation of your education.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> They're saying they don't recognized the education qualification you have to be under any category...sorry to know that bro. I'm not sure what else you can proved them to change their mind on the evaluation of your education.


what... i have seen dozens of migrants in this forum who have done Diploma from MSBTE and have got positive assessment. What the hell is happening here, i do not understand? ACS is a money making bussiness:target:


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

And i am damn sure if i would have done ICT Diploma (same institution and awarding body), they would have recognized it as AQF Diploma and i have seen that happening in this forum, Such a pity.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> what... i have seen dozens of migrants in this forum who have done Diploma from MSBTE and have got positive assessment. What the hell is happening here, i do not understand? ACS is a money making bussiness:target:


Maybe you should ask someone you know who graduated from same school who applied successfully. It's case to case. You can try and going for review if you want to spend some money to have them review application...but if you think they're a money making business then...you don't believe in their integrity so that beats the purpose of getting a review.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

> Diploma and Vendor Certification
>  If your Diploma or Vendor Certification is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely
> related to your nominated occupation, you will require 5 years relevant work experience
> completed within the past 10 years or 6 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
> ...


You'll have to clarify with ACS why they don't recognize your education. It seems like for them, your diploma in Mech engg does not even account as tertiary education or a recognized diploma. I'm surprised you knew of what they mentioned in letter but purposely neglected to consider that they classify your education under summary of criteria as N/A and instead beat around the bush questioning 6 year or 8 year deduction.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> You'll have to clarify with ACS why they don't recognize your education. It seems like for them, your diploma in Mech engg does not even account as tertiary education or a recognized diploma. I'm surprised you knew of what they mentioned in letter but purposely neglected to consider that they classify your education under summary of criteria as N/A and instead beat around the bush questioning 6 year or 8 year deduction.


Hello ,

I do understand that but now what they have come out with the reason is more shocking as i passed with second class in my diploma they considered it as certificate IV and not Diploma. How on earth i would have knew that in first place? My Agent said the migration dept changed the policy for overseas qualification in 2014.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I do understand that but now what they have come out with the reason is more shocking as i passed with second class in my diploma they considered it as certificate IV and not Diploma. How on earth i would have knew that in first place? My Agent said the migration dept changed the policy for overseas qualification in 2014.


maybe instead of relying on your agent to get the information from you, you can clarify it directly with ACS - specifically why your education is "N/A" it was your agent who said it was 8 years then they changed to 6 years. when in fact it was 6 years all along...?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> maybe instead of relying on your agent to get the information from you, you can clarify it directly with ACS - specifically why your education is "N/A" it was your agent who said it was 8 years then they changed to 6 years. when in fact it was 6 years all along...?


As told my Diploma is not considered as diploma simply because i passed it with second class and this was changed by CEP by Australian Govt. I can not challenge it now and as i am java developer with certification (which is useless now) because they dont even recogise that too


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> As told my Diploma is not considered as diploma simply because i passed it with second class and this was changed by CEP by Australian Govt. I can not challenge it now and as i am java developer with certification (which is useless now) because they dont even recogise that too


sorry, i dont know what it means when you say second class. 
but anyway, it seems you are finding clarity on your situation so you best know what you should do next. good luck though!


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello all,

Can someone please send in a sample RPL report for Software Engineer 261313. I am preparing one for my spouse to increase 5 points in my application.

Thanks!

Job Code: 261313
Points: 65
EOI submission: 5-July-2017
Invite: <<waiting>>


----------



## PRForAU (Oct 14, 2018)

*Need sample for RPL*

Could someone please elaborate on the structure how we should write the Professional Knowledge section? I may not need the entire sample form, but just a couple of lines from any actual filled form would really help me. I am just confused in what format i should write, like "I do this, I do that" or anything else. Please help.


----------

